# He's not moving out like he said



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

In the early part of August we decided we would separate, he looked for places to live and said the apartments he was going to move to would not be ready until mid-September. Of course, they said he could do the application, get his background check and be all ready when one came open. He didn't do any of those things. 

So then about 2 weeks ago, he came up with this idea he is going to move into his buddies house since he is moving in with his girlfriend. The house is going to cost more then the apartment, and he may need to take care of the yard. Which is funny because he refuses to do it and our house and I have to pay someone so our grass doesn't get 4 feet high. He was supposed to meet with his friend to discuss this more while I was gone. I asked if he did and he said something came up and they couldn't get together. 

I went on vacation and he said before I left that "you have nothing to worry about about us while you are gone, I won't move out on you or anything". So basically since August 15th when we separated our pay into individual accounts I have been paying all the bills for the house. He has paid some on a credit card. He's told several people he is moving out, as some people questioned why he didn't go on vacation with me. But he has yet to actually make any attempt to move out. 

I'm trying to be civil and not turn into a raging crazy, but at this point I feel like I am being taken advantage of. He gets his paycheck and has only a couple bills that he needs to pay. Spends the rest on fast food. Got a bonus from work and promptly bought a new tv and surround sound for himself. I wasn't asking much money from him, as I knew he would need deposit and first months rent for a place.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Kids?


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Malpheous said:


> Kids?


My son, that he adopted is 24 and lives on his own.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Looks like he's just slacking then. File a divorce/separation and then follow-up with a legal notice of eviction.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Can you serve him notice? Are you married? Is that your house or renting?


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Can you serve him notice? Are you married? Is that your house or renting?


It is our house in the sense we are both on the mortgage of it. We are currently married.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe you need to file for a legal separation or divorce and as part of that serve him papers to leave. He is taking advantage of the financial situation. If he is on his own he has to pay and take care of himself. He is stalling until you take legal action.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Please disregard my like on opening post. I am on an iPad and hit like while I was scrolling. There is nothing to like about your situation.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

free2beme14 said:


> It is our house in the sense we are both on the mortgage of it. We are currently married.


You'll need to petition the court for exclusive use of the home when filing divorce/separation. That will start the eviction process. He has no requirement to leave until then. If you stay and are later awarded the home in the divorce you'll need to settle the equity(negative or positive) with him. Sometime sit may be a trade off of other debit/credit lines. 

I mention positive and negative equity for a reason. My was determined to get "her half of the house" on her way away. Problem was I bought it with er signing a quit claim deed only months before in a crap market. She learned that her half also extended to her half of the debt. I offered to forgo her quit claim deed in exchange for her share of the negative equity. Judge thought it was funny.


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Oddly enough he met with his friend yesterday to discuss when the friend is moving his stuff out of the house. Apparently the friend is moving his stuff out next weekend. It was like pulling teeth getting any answers from him and he never did say when he is moving there.


----------

